# painting a tank



## trouble93

O.K. here we go again...I am in the process of starting a new tank. Well maybe not starting a new tank but add a 90gal annex. In the pass I have always used those pin up back grounds. This time I want to do something different like paint the back with like a aqua blue color. So my question is what would be the best paint to use? How many coats? and what prep work is needed if any. Thanks all.


----------



## Big Dog

I just use window cleaner to clean the area you want to paint. I just use some type of good spray paint and do several light coats until covered. Tape off everything first. here is a back ground I did on one of my aquariums to give you a idea.

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG0001-4.jpg


----------



## trouble93

Big Dog said:


> I just use window cleaner to clean the area you want to paint. I just use some type of good spray paint and do several light coats until covered. Tape off everything first. here is a back ground I did on one of my aquariums to give you a idea.
> 
> http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG0001-4.jpg


That looks good what is that like a textured or multi colored?


----------



## Big Dog

It's textured spray paint. Looks like stone. Very easy to use. You just add a sealer to it after you are done. This will make it hard so it will not scrape off easy. Not hard to remove if you want to change it down the road. I also sprayed the back with a couple of coats of black to make sure it was coverd good. The Brand of spray paint is Krylon. I got it at Hobby Lobby. They have weekly coupons that you can take to the store and get up to 40% off of things. You have to go to there web site to get the coupon. It is black and white textured.


----------



## trouble93

Big Dog said:


> It's textured spray paint. Looks like stone. Very easy to use. You just add a sealer to it after you are done. This will make it hard so it will not scrape off easy. Not hard to remove if you want to change it down the road. I also sprayed the back with a couple of coats of black to make sure it was coverd good. The Brand of spray paint is Krylon. I got it at Hobby Lobby. They have weekly coupons that you can take to the store and get up to 40% off of things. You have to go to there web site to get the coupon. It is black and white textured.


 What was the sealer or who was the sealer made by?


----------



## Big Dog

It is Valspar sealer from lowes. Pay a little extra for the better stuff. Do this all out side if you can.


----------



## caffeinefix

I'd personally go with a deep royal purple or basic black to bring out foliage... dark purple/blue if it's a saltwater tank... Just wash the glass with a rag and warm soapy water... (Dawn preferably) and cheap car spray paint (being that it appears to be more durable) and a good clear coat to seal the paint... If you ever plan on making this a divider etc, remember, you can't un-paint... my 100gal will sit at the foot of my bed, so both sides have to be visible...
Use wrapping paper should you wish to change your back ground... There's Halloween, Valentines Day, Christmas, Shiny colors etc... The Dollar Store always carries some...
If you use shiny paper, you could always reflect moon-lights...
My 90gal reef and 55gal fresh have basic black... I would like to go Deep Purple, but, they're painted... Remember, this is something you will have to look at for years, if you paint, you can't change your mind 6 months down the road


----------



## trouble93

How bad did I mess up? I got the tank all painted up. So tonight I was pulling the paper way from the trim and I notice I got some over spray on the inside. I broke out the power washer and wash it down wiped it down with vinegar sprayed it down again and wiped it out again. I'm in no rush to set this tank up. I want to make sure it's safe. Any suggestions comments help I am on pins and needles.


----------



## caffeinefix

I wouldn't sweat it too much once the paint dries... maybe use a flat razor blade to scrape off any paint you find unsightly... 
Those little fake tank ornaments are usually painted...


----------



## meganq

Hey i like blue color....when day i make a plan to color our rain water tank ...we use it to store rain water....rainwater filters is use to purify it...

rainwater filters


----------



## goldies

trouble93 said:


> O.K. here we go again...I am in the process of starting a new tank. Well maybe not starting a new tank but add a 90gal annex. In the pass I have always used those pin up back grounds. This time I want to do something different like paint the back with like a aqua blue color. So my question is what would be the best paint to use? How many coats? and what prep work is needed if any. Thanks all.


Oh pls be careful in painting your tank.


----------



## trouble93

goldies said:


> Oh pls be careful in painting your tank.


 All is well. Thanks here is tank tank after paint and set up.


----------



## juice44

i have always just used spray paint and give it two coats or so


----------



## trouble93

juice44 said:


> i have always just used spray paint and give it two coats or so


Thanks


----------



## Big Dog

Looks great. I knew you could do it. *old dude*pc*gaming:truckin:*surfing*swimming:hedge-hog:*carrot


----------



## trouble93

Big Dog said:


> Looks great. I knew you could do it. *old dude*pc*gaming:truckin:*surfing*swimming:hedge-hog:*carrot


Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Big Dog

Not a problem.


----------



## trouble93

Big Dog said:


> Not a problem.


 Now if I could get this ATO and Kalk reactor to act right I would be a happy camper.


----------



## jrman83

Tank looks awesome.


----------



## trouble93

jrman83 said:


> Tank looks awesome.


Thanks


----------

